# Luxometro



## ale_nevermind (Jun 23, 2007)

muy buenas a todos los compañeros electronicos.

Necesito una manito con un esquema de un luxometro, busque por todas partes y no encuentro un circuito en el cual basarme, ojala alguien pueda mandarme un link, o si tienen por ahi el circuito por favor!!! una manito en lo q sea estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2007)

Aqui tienes algo:

Fotometro
http://www.videosistemas-net.com/CIRCUITOS/circuitos_varios_1.pdf


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 23, 2007)

El circuito puede ser bastante sencillo: una fotoresistencia a coplada a un conversor A/D y un display para visualizar la medida el problema es calibrarlo, porque me imagino que querras utilizar una medida estandar? LUX o candela/m2


----------



## ale_nevermind (Jun 23, 2007)

de verdad agradezco su ayuda,  primero q el link q me mandaste tiene muchas cosas utiles!! pero me olvide mencionar q quiero hacerlo digital, o con pics, pero muchiiisimas gracias
con respecto al fotoresistor, cual me aconsejan?, q caracteristicas debe tener? alguno q sea bastante comercial, ya  q las tiendas de electronica de aqui solo traen cosas q tengan buena demanda, nunca encuentro nada q necesito! jajaja.

Para hacer una conversion A/D estaba pensando utilizar un pic16f877a para asi tb poder mostrar los resultados, por eso debo saber q valores de voltaje utilizar y hacer un conversion a lux q es la unidad q debo mostrar.

¿no es necesaria alguna interfase conversora entre el fotoresistor y el pic, como de corriente a tension o algo asi?

en varias partes lei q la escala es logaritmica, como podria ahcer la conversion?? saludos y gracias


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 23, 2007)

Yo te aconsejo que utilices un corversor integrado como el ICL7106 el mismo integrado entrega la señal a un display consiguete el datasheet, es muy facil de implementar y requiere muy pocos componentes externos.

La fotorresistencia puede ser cualquiera solo despues debes ajustar los voltajes de referencia en el inetgrado (datasheet)

To tambien he querido construirme un luxometro pero como dije antes el problema es calibrarlo en la escala de lux.
Si tienes alguna referencia enviala y me animo a diseñar el circuito.
Saludos


----------



## cristian18 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola yo tambien necesito hacer un luxometro pero en el link siempre me manda publicidad y no encuentro un circuito por favor ayudenmeeee es de urgencia porque no encuentro ningun circuito y en el link no me aparece nada relacionado


----------



## e-nixx (Jul 4, 2009)

hola amigos

Como referencia para calibrar sus luxometros es: 1 vela a 1 mt. de distancia genera 1 lux.
esto es meramente referencial, y se hace en 1 lugar sin reflejos cercanos o colores opacos (negros)
obvio que la mejor calibracion se hace con otro equipo luxometro ya calibrado de fabrica, pero pueden hacerlo con el metodo anterior, y despues solo comprovar que tan cerca estaban de la medida real.
y lo de usar 1 chip ICL7106 es buena, trae todo lo necesario para tener 1 medida digital, se ahorran
bastante de circuiteria y queda portatil ;-)

saludos Sres.


----------

